# Cliff Hui



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey All,

I just wanted to draw your attention to this interview with Cliff Hui. 
The interviews at Acuario Rosa are often pretty base (see the Tom Barr interview for instance); this one is pretty good. I'm really starting to like the "darker" (aesthetically vs. wpg) tanks he is producing - in my mind, it reflects a very complex development in the Amano philosophy and a move away from this naive or romantic (nature porn) notion of nature and landscape that is rampant in nature aquaria (Check out Hui's tanks entitled Destiny and Treasure).

http://acuariorosa.wordpress.com/2010/01/06/interview-with-cliff-hui/

Happy New Year!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that article. His work is amazing.


----------

